# Solved: Can someone hack my computer with just an IP address?



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

Well someone stole my email 

I only added 1 friend like 2 months ago whom she didn't accept my invite (thanks to msn plus it tells you everything)
Anyways, you can call me a loser but I don't chat anywhere no messenger no skype no...anything so I'm spyware/virus free

today I opened my messenger but it won't let me it kept telling me wrong password
so I opened hotmail.com and entered my password surprisingly it said you have tried many times please try again later which obviously means someone was desperately trying to steal it

And that email address was never used in any other website nor have I sent any email from it!
Nor have I ever downloaded any spyware or opened any strange email with links or attachments.

Also my password wasn't easy it consisted of letter and shifted symbols.

And this is a personal laptop so know one use it beside me!

So how was it possible for it to be hacked?
Did the IP address help?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What IP address? Anybody can go to the site hotmail.com using any computer with internet access. If they know or guess a hotmail email account name they can start guessing passwords.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Were you able to log in to Hotmail in the end? 

Hotmail is accessible to anyone thru the web and anyone could have attempted to guess your password. That is different from hacking your computer. That is, they don't have to hack your computer in order to hack your hotmail.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've merged your two thread together here.

People can also guess the password or reset using the password recovery information you entered when you setup the account.

There is a Hotmail site that may help you recover your account: https://support.live.com/eform.aspx?productKey=wlidvalidation&ct=eformcs&scrx=1


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

@TerryNet
My IP address, and my password isn't an easy one really.

@lunarlander
No the first time I got this message "You've tried to sign in too many times with an incorrect e-mail address or password."
So you're saying you can't hack a computer even if you have an IP address?

@Triple6
Thanks,
there's just noway he could have guesses my password it wasn't just letters! Even the secret answer was just some random letters e.g. jbfkjehbjerhf something like that.

Yea, I did fill that form yesterday still waiting for the reply.

So bottom line: Can my computer be hacked if someone has my IP address or not?


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

I searched and I kept getting the netstat -a or netstat - n or netstat -nao

what exactly should I be looking for? and how accurate are they?

thanks


----------



## spiers (Apr 25, 2005)

Did you accept any files from anyone on Msn while you used it?

If somones on your internet network, its alot easier to 'hack' your computer.
If your talking about external threats, would be alot harder because all the computers on your network should be masked using NAT.

Hacking is alot harder and time consuming than films and tv makes out.
If your intrested, i suggest reading hacking exposed.
Might give you some suggestions in how to secure your pc in the future, or things to avoid doing while online.
I suggest just keep everything updated aswell.

It is annoying when you get virsus though, im trying to fix someone elses laptop and i think its had it and a reinstall of Windows would be quicker.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Number 18 said:


> I searched and I kept getting the netstat -a or netstat - n or netstat -nao
> 
> what exactly should I be looking for? and how accurate are they?
> 
> thanks


From the other thread that you started about 15 minutes ago.

Stick with this thread and don't start another thread.

----------------------------------------------------------------



Number 18 said:


> I don't chat anywhere no messenger no skype no...anything so I'm spyware/virus free


Just because you no longer chat doesn't mean your computer is spyware/virus free.

What are you using to combat viruses and spyware/malware?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

@spiers
Nope. I know its hard but experienced hackers can do it.
Thanks.

@flavallee
I know but they're many question and I'm worried they'll be overlooked.
I use kaspersky internet security and spyware doctor.

I asked someone if anyone can hack with an IP and said no unless you have a conversation with them (at least 15 mins)
Is it true?


----------



## spiers (Apr 25, 2005)

Who is this someone?
What he says sounds like rubbish to me.
If Msn did show the IP address of your contact why would you have to wait 15 minutes?

If you dont accept files from your contacts you should be ok.
Any decent firewall would stop hackers anyway..


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I've merged your second thread with this one yet again. Please do NOT start new threads when you already have this one going. You can continue to ask about being "hacked" here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are connecting directly to the internet (no router) and not using a firewall then you will be "hacked." The bad guys don't bother with gathering individual IP addresses, they run programs that automatically probe to find any computer connected to the internet that is not protected. If you are using a firewall, including the one included in Windows XP/Vista/7, or running behind a router you cannot be attacked this way.

As several of us have stated already anybody with internet access can try to login to your hotmail account. You said the message is "too many attempts." That is different from saying that somebody was successful in logging in to your account. It just means that somebody was guessing (or using a program to generate passwords) and after n incorrect attempts Hotmail put a temporary lock on the account.

Will it accept your password now?


----------



## antimoth (Aug 8, 2009)

Answer to the first question is yes. The Blaster worm in 2003 did exactly that. It was sent to random IP's, and if there was no firewall or router, it got right in. The author of the worm was caught and got 18 months. Windows had to issue an update to stop it. Today, a worm like that wouldn't post a "I Love You" message like Blaster. It would install a keylogger. Yes, a router, firewall, and security software can stop this. It would be hard for many people to get cracked while chatting online, but there are still PC's out there where it can be done.

How else could they get your passwords? If you never opened an email or downloaded junk, then you may have gone to a corrupt web site and gotten a drive-by-download. You no longer have to click a link to get malware. Just being on a webpage and having a vulnerable browser will do it. All but the latest versions of Internet Explorer and Firefox have known security holes. In fact, Firefox came out with 3.6.2 earlier last week. By the end of the week, they had to issue version 3.6.3 because someone had already blown a hole thru 3.6.2. Your Kaspersky/Norton/AVG/etc might be able to stop the software from a drive-by. Might not. And you say you don't go to bad sites? Hackers live to compromise webservers so they can insert bad links in honest sites. You never know.

So if your emails are truly stolen, you might assume the worst and see to cleaning up your PC. 

Sorry if I sound like the voice of doom. Someone stole my credit card number and rang up $200 playing Warcraft online last Friday. I don't think it was an online job, but VISA caught the billing and stopped my card.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hackers can start hacking if they have an ip address. But what you have expereinced does not necessarily mean they have hacked your PC. They could be just be going to hotmail directly and trying to guess your password. When hotmail says "you have tried to sign in too many times" , that "you" does not mean your PC specifically, its just means "somebody".


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Number 18:

You might consider closing your current account and creating a new account with a new username and new password.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Number 18 said:


> Well someone stole my email
> 
> I only added 1 friend like 2 months ago whom she didn't accept my invite (thanks to msn plus it tells you everything)
> Anyways, you can call me a loser but I don't chat anywhere no messenger no skype no...anything so I'm spyware/virus free
> ...


I had the same error message this morning. I simply retyped everything, and it worked. If that fails, wait for the timeout period. And I HAD NOT tried to access my account previously either. I'm confident that it wasn't hacked


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

@spiers
So kaspersky is good?
Thanks

@Triple6
woopsy soooorry 

@TerryNet
Yeah, I know but I think he got my IP address from a friend! ANd I'm using KIS 2010
Yes, I email Microsoft and they sent me a password reset email.

@antimoth
what's a drive-by-download?
And I only visit well known websites e.g youtube
So you're suggesting a format? or spyware doctor and kasper would do the trick?
And you don't sound like the voice of doom haha

@lunarlander
I know, but as I said before my password isn't an easy one to guess!

@flavallee
what account? this one? Number 18? 

@Bernardo
Hmmm but I tried both messenger and hotmail and couldn't get in while I was able to access my other account.


Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear 18,
You have received enough excellent advise! I will contain myself to two issues which were( i suppose!) not discussed in this thread! 1) Website Advisors and 2) The Kaspersky Internet Security Suite 2010 ( i hope you have the same version).

1) OK,dear friend, the days of blindly click,click and clicking on "website links" are gone for good! So what can we do? There are three time-tested and one provided by KIS2010! A) WOT (web of trust) : site : http://www.mywot.com/. Register and become a member there and contribute your part in increasing the WOT!WOT can be installed in IE and GOOGLE CHROME(IE'S SAYING CHROME IS KEY-LOGGING US ALL!) 
B) LinkExtend is an add-on in Firefox and uses "EIGHT" sources to identify the "risk" status of a site! As the name suggests, hover your mouse on the "link", right click and see for yourself!
C) McAfee Site Advisor is another site safety helper and i have no experience with it!

Of, all the above, i have personally found WOT to be the most PRO-ACTIVE!

D) IF YOU HAVE KIS2010, IT PROVIDES A URL ADD-ON TO FIREFOX! Download it ,as my browser of preference is Moz.Firefox3.6.3! KIS2010's URL Advisor can also be integrated into IE (IE8, being my last option browser).

Now, here comes the moment of truth! Honestly answer to yourself, whether you have read in the "HELP" section about 1)Mail Protection ,2) Web Traffic, which includes how you use Kas.URL.Advisor ,3) Protecting Instant Messengers Traffic ,4) How to "Firewall"the KIS Version. I have downloaded the entire firewall protocols ,etc,and how to "CONFIGURE" them to your needs, and it was FOURTEEN PAGES LONG! No pain,no gain! Just having an excellent Security suite is nothing. It's your input that really matters! I hope you have come to us all for clearing your doubts and slowly but surely gaining mastery over matters that matter! :up:
Suppose you type a URL in the address bar---> microsoft.com and right-click and select WOT, it will be like this thumbnail.(kindly click on the thumbnail to open and enlarge).

KIS2010 has, in it's "security zone",a type of "sandbox"to which you can add FF,Chrome,Opera,with IE being the default browser there, which to an extent, protect your browser from sites (which have been "compromised")which can HACK AND PHISH YOU! Use it!


----------



## alexcarlson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
If some ones on your network, it is a lot easier to 'hack' your computer.
If your talking about external threats, would be a lot harder because all the computers on your network should be masked using NAT.

Thanks


----------



## thingamajig (Mar 5, 2005)

Hacking just for an email password is a lot of work so I find it unlikely. If you are hacked, I'd be more worried about online banking. I suggest you check your other online accounts. 

Is your wireless secure? Anyone on your LAN can install a password sniffer which works with non-secure logins like email. Between that, phishing, and guessing secret questions, the only other reasonable option is a keylogger so make sure you don't have one.

Acquiring your IP is trivial as any web page or image must know your IP address. I could get it by posting an image here or embedding it in an email. Be especially careful when visiting a hacker information site - they will be experimenting. 

I assume you have considered who might hold a grudge and want into your email. Did you set up an alternate email for your account? That would allow you to regain control.


----------



## Number 18 (Dec 25, 2007)

@perfume
Yea, I do have the KIS add-on on my FF
The KIS 2010 is very hard to understand the old version was a lot easier for me!

Do you know any other site that scan your ports? Hackerwatch doesn't work, I've been trying it for over a week now!


@alexcarlson
That's good to know, thanks.


@thingamajig
No my wireless isn't secure I've reset it and ever since I haven't locked it I guess I should now.
And I did email microsoft for a password resset and they sent me one.


Thanks All


----------

